# Things to look for when receiving your tablet...



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

-raised glass on the left
-dead pixels
-backlight messed up
-screen flickering (low wifi signal? )
-ghosting
-microphone / speakers broken
-Lag/hardware defects
-Touchscreen defects (dead spots)
-horizontal line issue
-Gyroscope

Anything else?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Only dead pixel issue here... I suppose an little bit of light bleeding but that happens with my Asus ultrabook too (also ips display)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am running into something weird it has happened to me this morning. I had it on the charger and when I woke up to unlock it the screen was glitching and it wouldn't response until i taped the power button and turned it back on then it was fine. 2nd time just happened 5 minutes ago. I have it plugged into the computer while I am transferring files. I am wondering if it has to do with any of the apps i transferred from my transformer prime. I might just wipe it and then start fresh if it happens one more time.

update it is only happening while the cable is plugged in


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rootzwiki app scrolling laggy or jittery for everyone else?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Because my UI is fine but this app is jittery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also text doesn't seem to scroll as smooth as my nexus. Is that cause the size is bigger or is that ghosting? Or are we considering ghosting when you can still see the keyboards for a few seconds after exiting it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

As far as I can tell I'm the only one with this issue, but look out for whatever the hell this is called:


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Rootzwiki app scrolling laggy or jittery for everyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Did it update for jellybean yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Did it update for jellybean yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm using the rootzwiki app. The ad free one. Don't see anywhere about it being updated for JB. 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Washout as well.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> I'm using the rootzwiki app. The ad free one. Don't see anywhere about it being updated for JB.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


That could explain it







but I have no problems with Taptalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Rootzwiki app scrolling laggy or jittery for everyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I'm using the latest Rootz app and no lag/issues on the N7 or my GNex whatsoever.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm using the latest Rootz app and no lag/issues on the N7 or my GNex whatsoever.


 Its just very jittery. I wouldn't say its not smooth but idk. I'm rooting this bitch now so maybe a new kernel will help
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn. Are these issues common? I'm thinking about a ordering one but...


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> Damn. Are these issues common? I'm thinking about a ordering one but...


Not really. You never hear from the people without issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Metallice said:


> Not really. You never hear from the people without issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Alright. Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably order a 8 gig through the Play Store later


----------



## bd177 (Jun 28, 2012)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> Alright. Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably order a 8 gig through the Play Store later


I got one and have none of these problems.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got one but my issues are no screen at all, no cpu at all, no device at all! Hurry up and get delivered already!


----------



## neomagus (Dec 11, 2011)

No issues with mine at all, got it at Gamestop on a walk-in


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That could explain it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh tapatalk

I've been in contact with the staff (here @ Rootz) looking for an output feed I could tap to open source and start a new forum runner... sadly it doesn't seem likely without massive server side coding :'( or rolling our own extremely complex XMLParcer


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

So I'm receiving mine today. What's the best way to check for everything in the OP?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> So I'm receiving mine today. What's the best way to check for everything in the OP?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Don't be paranoid and just look at the edges of the screen. Make sure the left side isn't lifted. Mainly just enjoy the tablet and if you find an issue try to fix it and if not call Google and get a new one sent out.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

well don't notice anything so far


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

edit : needed more ellipses

so... ill ask... when everyone is complaining about the screen lift issues... how much of a lift are we talking about..? ... less than .3mm, or are we talking about a serious 1full mm here... 
yes, it is crap that it is not 100% flush,... and it does not make coffee for while you read the morning paper. ... but let's get specific on this issue... yes my screen has lifted by .2mm after 2 hours initial use, am i sending it back in its current state... no... can i fix it myself... yes if need be with some locktite.... but flat out, if people are crying because there is a little lift... get over it... if it lifts past .5mm in less than a week.. i may light a torch and join the rioting villagers... for now... im not soaking any rags
... 
please update the op to be more specific as to the level of this issue... pointing out the problems... is not all bad... but can really make someone think every unit will be crap... 
... 
why bother keeping your device.. this thread sounds like you want problems with this thing... send it back.. dont reorder... if you are predisposed to having a flawed... device.. you will never like it... 
... 
...

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)...


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Migamix said:


> so... ill ask... when everyone is complaining about the screen lift issues... how much of a lift are we talking about... less than .3mm, or are we talking about a serious 1full mm here...
> yes, it is crap that it is not 100% flush, and it does not make coffee for while you read the morning paper, but let's get specific on this issue... yes my screen has lifted by .2mm after 2 hours initial use, am i sending it back in its current state... no... can i fix it myself... yes if need be with some locktite.... but flat out, if people are crying because there is a little lift... get over it... if it lifts past .5mm in less than a week.. i may light a torch and join the rioting villagers... for now... im not soaking any rags
> 
> please update the op to be more specific as to the level of this issue... pointing out the problems is not all bad... but can really make someone think every unit will be crap...
> ...


Your using so many ellipses it makes you sound like your slowly rambling on about nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Your using so many ellipses it makes you sound like your slowly rambling on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


... good statement troll... well played... well... played....

dont be angry because you got an inexpensive device and expect it to be anything other than, just a tablet 
I might make the GN in you happy and edit the post when i get home (from work) and i am sure it would still not mske you happy. Since this is not a formal email, i use "..." as an informal pause, please pick the pink panties and dont be so angry that the core of my post has valid points.

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

when I asked the first person complaining if screen lift for pictures, the issue was pretty obvious. there were no measurements but the screen along the left side was rising above the bezel pretty visibly.

it's a genuine issue, just not for every tablet out there.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

thank the heavens I didn't have any issues with my N7 other than minor screen lift, left side sits just a hair above the silver edge... problem? yes.. noticeable? sometimes.. does it affect my usage of the tablet and am I gonna replace it? nope

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

number5toad said:


> when I asked the first person complaining if screen lift for pictures, the issue was pretty obvious. there were no measurements but the screen along the left side was rising above the bezel pretty visibly.
> 
> it's a genuine issue, just not for every tablet out there.


i have a lift issue, its roughly .15mm lift, where my wife's N7 (ordered together) has no issue at all, im wondering to what point are people panicking, and now that its been announced that (arms in the air with hair on fire) there's an issue, is everyone going to nitpick a working inexpensive tablet, or panic if the device takes 33 sec. to boot where as it took 31 sec. last time.
yes, there are bound to be some devices with defects. out of how many were sold, i expect there to be a number of them.
im thinking of popping my unit open and from an engineering standpoint, see if there is a way to get it to not lift forever, for now, im going to enjoy what i have, not pick at every detail.... oh crap, a fingerprint

PS, can we get all of the people that are NOT having ANY issues, to also post


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

hey man, you asked a question, I tried to answer it. I have no doubt some people are overreacting, but then again, some people are not - and in general people seem to be keeping a level head, asking questions rather than making assumptions.

here's the picture we got from the first person who reported a lifted screen. bit more than you're describing, it seems, and something I'd call genuine cause for concern:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zc7b7dzsg9jb3l/IMG_2565.JPG


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a tiny amount of lift too. The procedure to tighten the screws is trivial thankfully.


----------

